# <<<<<<<<<< BERMUDA >>>>>>>>>>



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*Bermuda *came under English control in the late 17th century. Slaves, most of them brought from Africa, came to outnumber the colonists. Today, most of the population are of African descent. 
Over the years, prudent financial management of Bermuda has made it a global magnet for the international business. Bermuda has one of the world's most prosperous economies. This wealth is largely down to the islands' offshore finance industry. Bermuda enjoys the fourth highest per capita income in the world, however cost of living is also one of the highest in the world. Most capital equipment and food must be imported, so prices are often quite scary. An average cost of a house of a single-family exceeded $1,327,900. (price (sq.m): $7,886) The cars cost twice as much as the same model and only one car per family. In spite of that, Bermudians earn enough to have a healthier life style. 



Government type: parliamentary; self-governing territory
Location: North America, group of islands in the North Atlantic Ocean
Area: 53 sq km (20.6 sq miles)
Population: 64,700 (UN, 2011)
Major languages: English, Portuguese
Life expectancy : 80,8 years
GDP per capita (nominal) : $91,477 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_ramon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/etherealprey









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southsidedean









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kate-mckenna









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsva


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/chane4


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/southsidedean


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clayton-and-dale


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.uniquehomes.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/j718








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsva








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jdchoksi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marennik








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgilmourphoto


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://bernews.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ableman








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobindrums
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcities
]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teachandlearn








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clayton-and-dale








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kate-mckenna








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marennik


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxkehrli


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/timconway


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

> GDP per capita (nominal) : $91477


Wow!

A very wealthy place!

The pictures confirm it!

:cheers:


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Does Bermuda have a self-government?

Or is it totally controlled by the UK?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Bermuda pics...kay:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

jecarega said:


> Does Bermuda have a self-government?
> 
> Or is it totally controlled by the UK?



*Self-government. * Bermuda have a high level of internal sovereignty. In 1620 Bermuda granted self-governance, thus making the Parliament of Bermuda the fourth oldest in the world, behind only the Parliament of the United Kingdom,the Althing of Iceland and Sejm of Poland. Of these, it is the only one to have met continuously as a legislature since its inception through to today. Despite poor economic conditions worldwide, Bermuda's social, political, and economic institutions showed resilience and stability. Bermuda's positive experience with internal self-government has led to discussions of possible complete independence by both parties. However, an independence referendum..Of those voting, over 73% voted against independence, while only 25% voted in favour. The issue of independence lies dormant.


Executive branch: 
*chief of state:* Queen ELIZABETH II 
*head of government:* Premier Paula COX 

*some Government ministers of Bermuda:*


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcities








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mispahn








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariecornea
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariecornea


----------



## baisaroff (Jan 14, 2012)

what a beautiful island!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Allrightsreserved said:


> *Self-government. * Bermuda have a high level of internal sovereignty. In 1620 Bermuda granted self-governance, thus making the Parliament of Bermuda the fourth oldest in the world, behind only the Parliament of the United Kingdom,the Althing of Iceland and Sejm of Poland. Of these, it is the only one to have met continuously as a legislature since its inception through to today. Despite poor economic conditions worldwide, Bermuda's social, political, and economic institutions showed resilience and stability. Bermuda's positive experience with internal self-government has led to discussions of possible complete independence by both parties. However, an independence referendum..Of those voting, over 73% voted against independence, while only 25% voted in favour. The issue of independence lies dormant.
> 
> 
> Executive branch:
> ...




Very interesting... Thanks for the answer!

I guess the local government is doing a good work, because a GDP per capita of almost 100 thousand dollars is very impressive!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

More pics, please!


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

No pics?


----------



## jecarega (Apr 9, 2011)

Please show more of this amazingly wealthy island!


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bermuda is an amazingly prosperous and highly developed territory of the UK.

Thank you for the pictures, Allrightsreserved.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Satellite view of Bermuda:









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Bermuda_from_space.jpg


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_ramon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clayton-and-dale








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jevnin


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxkehrli


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://bernews.com


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely place. Quite unknown, al least for me.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zetableh


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmd41280









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariecornea


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice place


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

this island is UK ?


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> this island is UK ?




yes, but Bermuda have a self-government.


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by CHRIS BURVILLE http://bermudawired.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

by slgckgc http://www.flickr.com/photos/slgc/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yyzsfo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wcities


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tops3cr3tmedia/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/leemike/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reisail/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459









by Mary Heaven


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjulliee_pics/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.bermuda4u.com/


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bermuda looks stunning! I hope to see it one day in person....


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

amazing


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice bermuda....


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great photos from Bermuda :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you know the feeling you have when you have no idea a place exist and you got completely speechless coz what you see isn't even 5% of what you expected? Looking for air tickets for Bermudas right now!!! :lol:


----------

